# Doesn't it make you want to spit!! History of Aires anyone?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondered if there were any Aires near Arromanches for our next trip.

First hit on Google gets this lot! 8O

*If the French can do it, why can't we??*  








Dave


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I was going to say maybe it's a cultural thing. As an island nation, or a nation of islands, there isn't a history of spaces for people visiting. But then there is a history of common land that could and was used for that in the past.

Anyone know the history of Aires and their equivalent in other European countries?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

yozz said:


> Anyone know the history of Aires and their equivalent in other European countries?


Interesting thought Yozz. 

I have no idea, but I guess our insularity and relatively small size hasn't helped.

Shall be intrigued to learn more - somebody will know. 

Dave


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

The in depth answer probably has something to do with a date with Madame Guillotine!
If we had removed the heads of the major landowners then put said land in public hands................
Then with that in mind and current political events maybe it will happen here :wink: 
Or maybe the NIMBY's will still win out


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
all I know about the Aires is that the local comunity have to apply to central government for permission and get a grant towards improving the well being of the local lot  .

Then they get together and raise the rest of the money required and order the various bits and soon a nice "french man" comes along to install said bits 

The stuff costs about £1000 so not bad considering the return to the local community.

The trouble over hear [uk] is the local councils not wanting to encourage stoppovers in case the "travelling community" gets in, sod them I say what about us local tax payers wishing to par take in some lovely Uk hospitality and enjoy the views were we see fit not were we are told to camp :evil:

Boy that felt good, were`s me sythe feel like doing some chopping!!! 

Even the Spanish seem to be getting there , then we are always last in the race eh.

tramp


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Does it need a sharp up Tramp? I've got some oilstones and grinders and a keen eye!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I think the "excuse" of the councils regarding travellers misusing the aire is just so they can get away without providing this facility, they must realise the benefit it would bring to the local area. They also have problems with travellers in France, "but" their police are empowered to deal with that eventuality! 
curlyboy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



yozz said:


> Anyone know the history of Aires and their equivalent in other European countries?


For France I would like to know myself. In Germany it was like that:

A climatic spa town called Viechtach, situated in the Bavarian Forest, had been deprived of most of its major source of income, wealthy visitors from all over Europe, because of its proximity to the inner-German border after world war II, sending the whole local economy into a steady decline. The advance of the private car, and later cheap air travel, making it possible for German tourists to travel to more southerly places like Italy and Spain, did not exactly help. And foreign tourists preferred the more famous places like Heidelberg or Munich.

In the beginning of the 1980s, however, the local tourist office director realised that more and more often _motorhomes_ - at that time usually simple Volkswagen-based campervans, stayed over night on some of the public car parks. And then this man had an idea: Why not make this official, and attract more of this new kind of tourists.

So in 1983 a pilot project, limited to 4 months, was launched: With special permission of the regional gouvernment, signposts were erected which allowed motorhomes to spend up to 3 nights on certain, designated car parks. Costs were limited, just a few thousand Deutschmarks for the signs and some road surface markings, but already during the 4 months pilot period the overnighting motorhomers had already created an additional income of more than 200,000 DM for the local economy.

Needless to say that the project was continued - and is so until today - and that many other municipalities copied the example. By the end of 1985 already 71 such places existed.

Numbers continued to grow, especially in regions off the beaten track of mass tourism. The next major milestones came in 1991: In this year the town of Rotenburg an der Fulda opened the very first "Reisemobilhafen" ("Motorhome harbour"), a site not shared with ordinary cars but dedicated to be used by touristic MHs only. And in the same year the first major city, Nuremberg, opened not just one but three "Stellplatz" sites. Both towns also installed sanitary posts.

Nowadays, almost 4,000 of them exist in Germany alone, and approx. the same numbers, if not more, in France and Italy.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Yes, it would be nice if we had an Aire network but I just wonder how many of us would sleep soundly in an unfenced area in/around our towns :? There are some nasty low lifes wandering our streets.
Maybe out in the sticks might be OK but personally I'd probably stick to campsites.

Sad, ain't it!


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Boff said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Gerhard

I thought the history would go further back, but it is encouraging to know that it's only recently that this has happened. An example of what can be achieved when a small group of likeminded people decide to act in their common interest.

thank you for sharing 

Best wishes,

yozz


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Doesn't it make you want to spit!! History of Aires anyo*



Zebedee said:


> Just wondered if there were any Aires near Arromanches for our next trip.
> 
> First hit on Google gets this lot! 8O
> 
> ...


Hi,

Out of interest what exactly did you Google to get that map with an Aire on as the first hit?

I have tried a few and cannot find it.

Chers in advance


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ian/Suzy

Had to stop and think for a minute, but it was "Arromanches aire de camping car"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i was told by a french headmaster [on an aire naturally] that aires were an attempt after the war to encourage french nationalism as to that date france was very parocial ,and that old big nose himself was a very enthusiastic supporter of the policy, so one thing we do have to say vive de gaulle over ,i bet he's spinning that the german's and english are such enthusiasts of his scheme.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Doesn't it make you want to spit!! History of Aires anyo*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondered if there were any Aires near Arromanches for our next trip.
> ...


Have a look at - http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car.php - then select the area (or even department) you want to visit, there's loads of sites shown.

HTH
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just checked Keith, and that's the one I found.

http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2125-Arromanches Les Bains

Should have posted the URL, but didn't think it would raise this much interest. :?

I was only having a bleat at first! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Zeb


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi
Just noticed the address for your mobile seem quite good on the Iphone.

http://mobi.airecampingcar.com

Andy


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*History of Aires*

It seems to vary enormously from place to place, even in France. There are lots of issues here.

Sometimes I think the local campsite owners are on the Tourist Board, and won't create Aires as they want MH's business for themselves.

Some places do want to attract our custom.

Other places, quite understandably, have more tourists than they can cope with anyway, and don't want campervans cluttering up their beautiful bays, headlands, stretches of unspoiled country, so create an Aire and make it the only place we can stay.

I can also think of lots of areas where you would need to be on a campsite for safety - and not even necessarily be safe then - often in Spain, apparently.

There are plenty of normal Parkings in France you could overnight in, which don't mention campervans, either allowing them or banning them.

That is a great site though, thanks for that, and for the history of Aires in Deutschland.

Helen


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Just chucking my hat in the ring with a couple of thoughts....
Is there a common thread to this - current lack of community spirit in the UK (generally that is, as it is very much alive and kicking in the more remote parts - thank goodness). I suspect it is cyclic and will improve, what goes round comes round (especially when everyone gets thoroughly bored with watching continual repeat broadcasts on the haunted fish-tank.)
Over the last few years there has been something of a resurgence in the more rural areas of community spirit with many village halls being re-built or improved. The car parks of such halls would be ideal places to provide MH facilities, even if you have to get a key for the car park barrier from the caretaker; and it would provide some income for the 'hall.
So, is any member on the committee of, or otherwise personal contact with such bodies, a village hall and is willing to promote this idea??


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Second thoughts - this could go to a new thread, please.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BJT said:


> Second thoughts - this could go to a new thread, please.


Hi BJT

Leave it here as far as I'm concerned - it's a logical progression to the discussion.  

If you would like to start a new thread with this topic as a more specific input, feel free to do so.

Dave


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

BJT said:


> Just chucking my hat in the ring with a couple of thoughts....
> Is there a common thread to this - current lack of community spirit in the UK (generally that is, as it is very much alive and kicking in the more remote parts - thank goodness). I suspect it is cyclic and will improve, what goes round comes round (especially when everyone gets thoroughly bored with watching continual repeat broadcasts on the haunted fish-tank.)
> Over the last few years there has been something of a resurgence in the more rural areas of community spirit with many village halls being re-built or improved. The car parks of such halls would be ideal places to provide MH facilities, even if you have to get a key for the car park barrier from the caretaker; and it would provide some income for the 'hall.
> So, is any member on the committee of, or otherwise personal contact with such bodies, a village hall and is willing to promote this idea??


Good idea BJT


----------

